# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Christmas Storm

## kyratshooter

Right now it is 7:45 eastern time and I am on the rain side of a storm front and Rick is on the snow side.

It is 44 degrees F(7c) at the moment and by morning it is supposed to be -7F (-15c) with 50 mph (80kph) winds and a wind chill of -30F which is close to where the two systems meet.  4-6 inches of snow expected.  That is not really an issue, it's the brutal temps that are concerning.

At these temps boiling water will freeze when thrown into the air.  Frostbite with exposure is a certainty and being stuck on the highway is life threatening, for any of you not acquainted with these situations.

Now we get to see how good we did getting winterized!

----------


## Rick

I sent a text to my kids at 6:45 and it was 19 then. We touched 40 today then the front passed through. A couple of years ago I made winter bags for my kids and grandkids so they would have the necessities with them if they got caught out in bad weather. Everyone needs to remember if you lose water in this storm you still have 40-50 gallons in your hot water heater. Just remember to turn off the power or the gas if you draw the water out of your water heater. You don't want to burn it up.

----------


## Old GI

Just south of crash and 50 degrees already and sunny.

----------


## Rick

What?! Why that's...that's braggin' is what that is. A balmy 28 here which is a LOT warmer than what it has been.

----------

